# Austin Woods and Waters Club - Chandeleur Island Trip



## MOO (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi, I am the chief warden for fishing for the club and have some spots to fill for this trip the first week of June 2015.

Details and deposit link are on this page.

http://www.austinwoodsandwaters.org/chandeleur-islands-2015/

Kevin


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I am definetly interested in 2 spots. I just have a couple questions.
Please pm or text me @ 714-321-9070

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------

